# How do you organize stuffed animals?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

We are being overtaken by those cute and fluffy animals. Just looking for some different ideas, hoping to find someway to control them in my son's room. I hate those corner nets and I don't think he would put them back on the chains. If you have a way to get them up off the floor, even better. They are currently shoved into a plastic box in the corner, but it takes up quite a bit of floor space.

I know I should probably get rid of most of them. But I already have boxes of them stored in the basement.

TIA


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think there is a way to contain them. When our kids get too many we round a buch of their least favorite ones for donating to "kids who don't have many toys". They love the idea of sharing like that.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a big, old birdcage. I filled it with stuffed animals, with some hanging out the door. Looks cute and no care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

"Organize stuffed animals."

Now there's a concept!

It'll never work. {laughing}


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

get rid of the ones in box in basement...

my kids' have theirs a) in a trunk..and the rule is the trunk must close...if she brings more in she has to make room for it....something has to leave

ds...in his bed and the rest in his toy bin...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I know I'm asking the impossible. LOL

I should have said the ones in the basement are on their way to being donated. I'm waiting until I have another truck load of toys before I take them into town. 

He keeps plenty in the bed with him too. I realistically could probably get rid of the ones in the box and just keep the ones on his bed. I might do that this weekend when he goes to granny and papaw's. That's when I usually go through his toys, and he never realizes.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Dh built a zoo, with wood and the bars are a semi flexible skinny pvc type pipe. Bars bend enough to pull animals out. I found it on pinterest.


----------

